# Pink locusts



## alcon1984 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey,

This is prob a stupid question but it buggen the crap outa me. 

I bought some locusts today for the first time, iv never needed them before so dnt know much about them but in the box was 4 brownish coloured ones and 2 pinky ones.

Iv had a look on google and all I can see is brown, yellow and green ones.

So what I want to know is are the pink ones a different type of locust or different gender or somthing?????????

:2thumb: :2thumb:


----------



## cathandtam (Jan 8, 2009)

the pink ones are adults that have recently become adults.they will also have wings. 
when we feed these to our adult beardies it is neccessary to remove the back legs as they are so hard. 
if you keep them for another couple of weeks though they might breed for you. this is after they have gone brownish(female) or bright yellow(male). 

cath


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

they r probably jut newly emerged out of the old skin was there sheda in the boxes aswel


----------



## alcon1984 (Jan 14, 2008)

Aww I see, thanks for sorting that for me.

No the skins were not in the box with them just the 7 locusts, they are all in a bigger plastic container now with some cabbage and heat so there happy out :2thumb:

Cheers guys,

Alan


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Locust turn pink when they reach sexually maturity, it will fade soon


----------

